# Problème avec iMac G5 20"



## Li@mst0rM (6 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous. 

J'ai un problème avec mon iMac G5 20" acheté neuf le 1er décembre 2004 (c'est pour vous situez en gros la version). Dessus il semble y avoir la version de Mac OS X 10.3.5

Ce n'est pas moi qui m'en occupe, donc je ne peux pas vous dire avec exactitude les dernières modifications qui ont été faites dessus, mais ma mère me certifie qu'elle n'a rien installé (hormis peut être les diverses MaJ de Safari/Itunes). Elle s'en sert principalement pour File Maker. 

Depuis quelques jours, quand nous lançons l'ordinateur, lors du premier chargement (Pomme + la petite spirale), l'ordinateur s'éteint tout seul. Tout est coupé d'un coup. Plus aucune possibilité d'accéder au bureau. 

Je l'ai ouvert ce matin (première et seule fois depuis son achat) pour enlever la poussière (c'est étonnant comme un iMac à la même quantité de poussière en 5 ans qu'une tour en 15 jours), et là, rien de neuf sous le soleil. J'ai aussi essayé de le démarrer en débranchant tous les périphériques. 

Auriez-vous une idée ou, au pire, une piste sur laquelle me lancer (doucement ! ) ? 

Merci à vous


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Avril 2009)

Il me semble que les iMac G5 avait des problème d'alimentation. Les condensateurs de la carte mère (10-15) se détériorait (électrolythe sortie.

Fait une recherche sur le forum, tu devrais trouver pleins de topiks sur ce problème.

EDIT : Voila, programme fermer depuis le 15 décembre 2008

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/

Vérifie si ton iMac G5 fait partis des numéros de série ci-dessous :



> *The iMac G5 Repair Extension Program for Video and Power Issues applies to first generation iMac G5 computers that have video or power-related issues as a result of a specific component failure.*
> 
> iMac G5 systems exhibiting symptoms of scrambled or distorted video, loss of video or power, may be eligible for free repairs. If Apple or an Apple Authorized Service Provider determines that an iMac G5 computer is eligible as part of the program, the repair will be covered by Apple for up to two years from the original date of purchase even if the iMac G5 is out of warranty.
> 
> ...



Ton G5 n'as pas de iSight hein ?

Voila


----------



## Li@mst0rM (21 Avril 2009)

Non effectivement il n'a pas de iSight, j'étais en vacances, je vais essayer le programme et vérifier le numéro de série, merci beaucoup à toi


----------



## gavroche912 (21 Avril 2009)

Le programme d'extension de garantie est clos, mais en étant poli et persuasif, tu devrais pouvoir obtenir un geste du sav, ça vaut le coup de tenter...


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Avril 2009)

@ Gavroche912 : Oui

Sinon tu peut remplacer les condensateurs toi même


----------



## Li@mst0rM (22 Avril 2009)

Très bien, cependant laissez moi résumé : Il faut que je vérifie si mon iMac fait partie de la liste des numéros de séries dans le quote de -oldmac- puis, s'il en fait partie, une des premières solutions à essayer serait d'utiliser le programme mise à disposition sur le site officiel Apple. Seulement ce dernier étant fermé, je peux envoyer un email au support d'Apple pour demander à récupérer le programme en leur expliquant mon problème ? 

Si j'arrive à obtenir ce dernier mais qu'il ne fonctionne pas, il faudra plutôt opter pour l'ouverture du iMac "opérer à coeur ouvert" ? 

Merci à vous deux


----------



## Li@mst0rM (22 Avril 2009)

Mon numéro de série étant W84462XXXXXX il fait partie des séries répertorié ci-dessus, je vais donc envoyer un email au support d'Apple.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Avril 2009)

et si le support Apple t'envoie bouler, tu n'es pas forcément obligé de "l'opérer à coeur ouvert" si tu n'es pas sûr de toi.
Tu peux tjs l'emmener chez un concessionnaire qui te fera un diagnostic (sur mon iMac G5, c'était l'alimentation qui était naze, pas les condensateurs).


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Avril 2009)

Oui  effectivement, mais il y avait aussi les condensateurs défectueux qui pouvait également provoquer des problème d'alimentation (et de vidéo), sans que l'alimentation en elle même soit toucher

Voila

PS : Teste avec une autre alim quand même avant de t'attaquer au condo 

PS2 : N'hésite pas à insister auprès d'Apple pour faire prendre ton iMac sous garantie car la panne est de leur faute (vis caché ...) et courier en lettre recommandée avec AR + menace porter plaint auprès association de consomateur


----------



## Li@mst0rM (27 Avril 2009)

J'ai donc appelé le SAV Apple vendredi, et en premier je suis tombé sur un très gentil "Slim" de son prénom (pas sur de l'ortho) qui me demande le N° de série. Je lui donne et il me dit qu'il n'éxiste pas ! 

Après plusieurs relecture il me dit qu'il ne le reconnait pas, je tente quand même de lui expliquer le problème ce à quoi il répond "il n'a y aucun problème pour que je vous fasse une souscription au programme mais il faut que je puisse créer un dossier". Nous pensions en effet que notre dossier était éffacé de leur base de donnés, la dernière fois que nous avions appelé remontais à 10 ans avec le G3. 

Il avait en fait reconnu le problème et voyait le logiciel dont vous m'aviez parler plus haut mais n'a pas pu créer mon dossier me disant d'appeler la fnac (là où nous l'avions acheté) pour leur demander s'il n'avait pas une trace du N° de série.

Je vous passe l'appel à la Fnac qui n'a bien sur servi à rien, le n° de série est devant moi je l'ai très bien recopié de dessous le socle.

Je rappel donc Apple et je tombe sur quelqun d'autre qui cette fois ci trouve un dossier relié à mon nom et me dit que le n° de série est bon (le même que j'ai dicté au premier correspondant).

Cependant elle ne veut pas me fournir une souscription au logiciel, me disant que la garantie de l'iMac est dépassé.

Je lui dit que c'est un vis de fabrication provenant d'Apple et qu'un logiciel était disponible jusqu'au 15 décembre dernier, donc que j'aimerai savoir pourquoi je ne pourrai plus y avoir accès maintenant. Si j'avais trouvé la page web  le 13 décembre mon iMac aurait autant été hors de garantie et pourtant j'aurai eu accès au logiciel.

Elle me dit que cela concernant seulement des iMac acheté entre Décembre 2004 et Juin 2005, et que mon numéro de série n'est pas dans la liste.

C'est dommage lui dis-je car devant moi j'avais le Quote de -oldmac- avec une date d'achat comprise entre Septembre 2004 et Juin 2005 (le mien ayant été acheté en Novembre 2004) et que mon numéro de série correspond parfaitement à la liste.

J'ai raccroché, je vais aujourdhui tenté de tomber sur quelqun d'autre.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Avril 2009)

Oui, c'est normal, chez Apple il on du mal à assumer leurs fautes. insiste bien je suis sur que ton iMac sera réparé .



> C'est dommage lui dis-je car devant moi j'avais le Quote de -oldmac- avec une date d'achat comprise entre Septembre 2004 et Juin 2005 (le mien ayant été acheté en Novembre 2004) et que mon numéro de série correspond parfaitement à la liste.



Je suis célebre  LOL, mais les numéros ne sont pas de moi mais de Apple en personne (le cache de google que j'avais sauvegarder au cas ou quelqu'un aurait le problème) ... J'ai eu raison !

Voila


----------



## Li@mst0rM (30 Avril 2009)

Bon pour l'instant nous sommes (en gros) prié d'allez dans un centre apple avec des preuves qu'on avait déja appelé la FNAC pour ce problème lorsque le iMac était encore sous garantie (ce que la FNAC va nous fournir comme nous les avions appelé pour cela il y a 3 ans, il reste des traces dans le dossier).

Cependant je voulais savoir, cela sors un peu du sujet actuel mais au moins je ne re crée pas de post : Est il vrai qu'avec la nouvelle génération de iMac G5 qui sont sortie, entre autre après le mien, il n'était plus possible de switcher du système X au 9 ? 

Car en effet sur le mien, ma mère fait principalement marché File Maker dont elle avait acheté une version qui marchait sous le système 9. Quand elle l'ouvrait sous le X alors le système 9 se lançait tout seul et ouvrait File Maker. N'ayant pas envie de re dépenser une mini fortune dans une version de File Maker sous os X, elle voudrait savoir si, en achetant un nouveau G5 elle pourrait encore, sous X, lancer le sysème 9 pour File Maker.

2ème question : Avec le problème du post initial, ma mère est obligé d'allumer son iMac en mettant le cd de OS X et en faisant ctr+pomme+P+R et le faire redémmarer 4 fois comme cela. Est ce mauvais ? Vaut il mieux le laisser allumer plusieurs jours plutôt que de le relancer de cette manière ? 

Merci à vous !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2009)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> Cependant je voulais savoir, cela sors un peu du sujet actuel mais au moins je ne re crée pas de post : Est il vrai qu'avec la nouvelle génération de iMac G5 qui sont sortie, entre autre après le mien, il n'était plus possible de switcher du système X au 9 ?



Oui, c'est vrai que les nouveaux iMac ne supportent plus Mac OS 9.
Mais ça se contourne avec Sheepshaver (cf. la recherche avec ce mot clef).


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Avril 2009)

Pour ta machine le mieux serais de la laissée en veille. Heu ... je crois que classic fonctionne sur les G5 iSight mais ca reste à vérifier

Edit : Oui !



> G5's will support Classic environment, OS X will load up Classic as an app and then let you run Classic apps.
> 
> G4's supports both Classic environment
> and
> ...



Tu installe Classic avec un CD de Mac OS 9.

Attention Classic ne fonctionne pas sur Léopard

Voila


----------

